# GIMP-gap



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi!

I like to install Gimp-gap but in ports is a version which is old and doesn't works with Gimp 2.6:


> gimp-gap 2.4.0_3 graphics on this many watch lists=1 search for ports that depend on this port
> Ignore IGNORE: does not work with Gimp 2.6, and no update available
> GIMP Animation Package
> Maintained by: ahze@FreeBSD.org search for ports maintained by this maintainer



but on the GIMP site is long time:


> GIMP ANIMATION PACKAGE 2.6.0 RELEASED2009-06-05



Looks like that maintainer is not active anymore. Does this mean that is port "dead", please?

Thanks in advance.

Mitja
-----
http://starikarp.redbubble.com


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2010)

Maybe the maintainer is busy? 

http://www.freshports.org/search.php?stype=maintainer&method=exact&query=ahze@FreeBSD.org


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 12, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Maybe the maintainer is busy?
> 
> http://www.freshports.org/search.php?stype=maintainer&method=exact&query=ahze@FreeBSD.org



Thanks...looks like it is "dead".


----------

